# Collet Drawbar



## JPigg55 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm in the market for a collet drawbar and collar.
Is there any difference between drawbars for different 9" SB lathe models ?


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 22, 2015)

The draw bar is easy to make. You can thread a piece of tubing, put a stop and handle on the end and you have it. It is also a lot less expensive than buying an original.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jun 23, 2015)

Almost all 9" and 10K South Bend drawbars for 3C collets are the interchangeable. Only the old 9" Junior was different. I use the same 3C drawbar on my '47 9" , 1952 9" and my 1961 10K.  The spindle nose adapters are the same too.


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2015)

JPigg55 said:


> I'm in the market for a collet drawbar and collar.



Hi JPigg,

I just saw one on the weekend at my local used tool store. It looked used but in good shape. 
Pictures below.

I have no idea what shipping would cost,but if your interested let me know.
If nothing else, it gives you a price point.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi again JPigg,

If you are just looking for a great collet system, and not necessarily the Southbend original one, then consider the Beall one. They use standard ER-32 collets. 

One advantage I have found is that it allows me to hold up to the max. 3/4" size of my Southbend 9" spindle thru hole in the collet. I am not sure of the max size for 3C collets, but using a draw bar means it'll be less than the spindle hole.

I mention it and put some pictures and links in post #6 here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/is-there-a-definitive-article-on-collets.36227/#post-308234

-brino


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Brino for the info and offer. I'm not necessarily in the market for an original and with the info provided, the ER 32 collets interrest me. Drawbar price looks good given prices I've seen on eBay.
The lathe dogs in the background caught my interest. What's the price on those ?
After reading all the replies and links, I do have a couple more questions before diving in.

 What would be the type of operations do you do where collets are used in a lathe both headstock and tailstock ?
 From the pictures on the http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/is-there-a-definitive-article-on-collets.36227/#post-308234 link, does the adapter piece thread onto the headstock and do you have to use some sort of knock-out bar to remove/change the collet ?
 I've read where people use collets in their lathe tailstock. I have a SB9 with MT2 taper tailstock. My clausing mill also uses MT2 collets. Does the knock out feature of the taistock push out the collets or is some other type set-up required ? I've never tried putting one in since I didn't want to stick it and mess it up trying to get it out.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Used my home made ER-40 collet chuck today on my SB 10K. Would be lost without it especially on an 1/8" dia screw...Bob


----------

